# Harrods Sells Kittens



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

The misses is out shopping with a friend when she calls me from Harrods (I suddenly feel a sharp pain in the wallet!) and informs me that they are selling BSH and Bengal kittens, for no less than £900 I might add. I'm not normally bothered by how much people want to sell their animals for, as I always think it will be the smallest amount you will pay out for an animal in it's lifetime but my heart sank when I asked if the breeder was there and if the mother could be seen - to both the answer was no. 

Apparently you do have to go to an interview to see if you have a suitable home but this is done by a department store clerk and not the breeder.

I would of expected better from an internationally recognised store (stupid me). Just seems like a glorified kitten farm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Harrods have been selling pets for years. Infact they will source any pet for you. So if say you wanted a rare breed of animal they will source it for you.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Harrods have been selling pets for years. Infact they will source any pet for you. So if say you wanted a rare breed of animal they will source it for you.


I knew they sourced animals but didn't realise they sold them in store - but I've only been in there once as it's not my cup of tea. I didn't see any when I was there.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

our pet shop has kittens in , moggies not pedigrees, they are £65 i think, i try not to go in there, i would feel sorry for them and end up bringing them all home,


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Really!!!  

I havent seen puppies in kittens in pet shops for a long time - I am like you I would want to bring them all home.

D x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

the pet shop is behind the christmas dept, last time I was in there they were doing ragdoll kittens for about £1500!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hannahbanana129 said:


> the pet shop is behind the christmas dept, last time I was in there they were doing ragdoll kittens for about £1500!!!


.....:eek6:.....


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

It's sad that famous stores like that would sell kittens, much less puppies.
Part of my animal rights movement is getting rid of puppy mills, much less trying to get rid of cat farming. One of the other Forums I used to belong to was NoPuppyMills Forums B4 I got banned from there (my right wing extremist views on animal abuse was too much for them, that and some hacking (wait, I didn't say that, who me hack,? nah). The conditions in puppy farms and cat farms are horrific. If the kittens and puppies can't be sold, they prob they wind up in places like HLS.

Steve

Puppy mills breed misery
boycott stores that sell puppies
Hearts United for Animals - national no-kill animal shelter, sanctuary and animal welfare organization.


----------



## Snipez (Nov 10, 2008)

they'll be bringing back the dancing bears next!


----------

